# ABTs reheatable?



## stubborn (Sep 4, 2009)

I take a bunch of Q into work every so often.  I've thought about doing ABTs, but I don't know how to reheat them, or if they can be reheated without major loss of appeal.

Anybody have any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes they are re-heatable. Just throw them in the mirco with a paper towel over them or if you have a pasta pot you can stream them hot.


----------



## hoser (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, you betcha! What Mballi said...they reheat like a dream, but watch out...you know how hot the pepper can get compared to the filling if you're doing the microwave.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 4, 2009)

I have reheated them both in the microwave and on the smoker, love to reheat them on the smoker but nuclearizer works as well.  
I have to figure the oven would work too but never tried them that way.


----------



## pignit (Sep 4, 2009)

They never make it to anything to reheat. I eat em cold right out of the fridge. I love em. Actually I have cut them up and put them in eggs but honestly.... I love em cold too!


----------



## planeguy (Sep 4, 2009)

I put them in the toaster oven...works like a charm!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 4, 2009)

You Had Leftovers??? Must have Made A Lot... LOL


----------



## flash (Sep 5, 2009)

That's what we do. 325º for around 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 5, 2009)

yup toaster oven here also.


----------



## porked (Sep 5, 2009)

Several of us at work bring in weekend smoked leftovers regularly, we always use a toaster oven to reheat everything. Works just fine.


----------



## ellymae (Sep 5, 2009)

All good advice  - oven, nuker, or cold - they all work


----------



## stubborn (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.  No toaster oven available, but I'll give the nuker a shot. I'm sure some of the guys will be perfectly happy eating them cold, too.


----------



## badfrog (Jun 26, 2010)

they are ALWAYS hot the second day....!!!


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 22, 2010)

i havent tried these yet but am intrigued.


----------

